# وانظر في ذلك لنفسك فإنه دين



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما معنى العبارة التي تحتها خط جزاكم الله خيرا
عن الشافعي رضي الله عنه أنه كان يقول: ( إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي ) وفي رواية ( إذا رأيتم كلامي يخالف الحديث فاعملوا بالحديث اضربوا بكلامي الحائط ) وقال يوماً للمزني : يا أبا إبراهيم لا تقلدني في كل ما أقول ، وانظر في ذلك لنفسك فإنه دين


----------



## Mahaodeh

أي تأكّد من الأمر بنفسك ولا تعتمد على كلامي فقط لأن هذا أمر يخص الدين
نقول: أُنظر في الأمر بمعنى أدرس أو ابحث في أو تأكّد من الأمر


----------



## mohandachrouf1988

المعنى والله أعلم : لاتعتمد على قولي وحسب بل استفت نفسك أنت أيضا


----------

